

Ask HN: Business Blog - codegeek

Are there any solutions other than the usual wordpress etc that lets you create a blog for your business and has core features like analytics, commenting etc without any extra bloat.<p>For personal blog, I like Ghost and have been trying it but for business blogging, there are a few things that matter:<p>1) Fast and scales well for a few hundred thousand visitors at once<p>2) Commenting feature but not the bloat of stuff like Disqus (for some reason, I dislike disqus)<p>3) Analytics. This is very important for business blog.<p>Sure I could take a managed WP and do all the above but is there a simpler out of the box way ? I would rather spend my time on the business, writing on the blog and not necessarily developing the blog.
======
yzzxy
This may sound crazy, but Blogger has all of the above. You'll have to theme
it a bit to make it stand out and should host it on your own site without the
blogger bar, but I think it could be a good way to get what you want.

